
Why Doesn't Someone Write a COBOL-Python Cross-Compiler? - stevenjgarner
https://thenewstack.io/cobol-everywhere-will-maintain/
======
stevenjgarner
How hard is it to write a cross compiler? If there is "still 220 billion lines
of COBOL code currently being used in production today", why hasn't someone
written a COBOL-Python or COBOL-SomethingElse cross-compiler?

This URL has been discussed on HN before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343342](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343342)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14336524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14336524)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14287557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14287557)

